# Will the 1DX II disappoint me for landscapes? vs 5DIV vs A7rII



## uxr51 (Dec 20, 2016)

So I have been thinking to jump ship to Sony but today I got a very good deal on a brand new 1DX II for $3,700USD. Only have 2 days to decide.

I shoot mainly sunset and sunrise landscapes and time lapses. Second some video and last some general all around use.

I'm not sure if the 20 MP will disappoint me on a 2016 camera. The resolution and physical size are the only things holding me back. For $700 USD less I can buy the 5d IV, or $1300 less the A7RII, also a very good deal.

What do you think?


----------



## Ryananthony (Dec 20, 2016)

Doesn't sound like you have any reason to buy a 1dx.


----------



## Larsskv (Dec 20, 2016)

I have the 5Ds and 1DXII. Both of them are extremely capable at landscapes. The 5Ds has more resolution, as you would expect, but are more demanding on the lenses, if you view on a pixel level. 

The 1DXII has better DR, than the 5Ds, if you like to push shadows a lot (which I rarely do), but the 5Ds is still very good, and gives you very good results when downsampling. 

Comparing a 1DXII to a Sony is comparing apples to oranges. The 1DXII is everything the Sony isn't: much faster, and much more responsive, intuitive to use, bigger and more solid, better ergonomics. 5 times the battery life, and a large and beautiful optical viewfinder. 

I love my 1DXII, and would get it even in doubt at the price you are offered. If you don't like it, sell it and get a smaller camera. 

The size doesn't bother me. Get a good carrying system, and the size and weight of a 1DXII will not bother you much.


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 20, 2016)

Some landscape photographers buy the 1DxII and think it is great, but if landscapes were my major interest it would not be my first choice. 

If you do a lot of night stuff with high dynamic range (and I am sure sunsets fit into this) then maybe the A7RII will offer more options on shadow recovery. 
But the 5DIV remains a serious option. I have not been particularly impressed by a lot of the chatter about banding because I cannot see wanting to raise shadows to a level seen in daylight. 

It isn't just the camera but the cost of selling any Canon lenses and accessories you have and the £1300 saving on getting the A7RII could be wiped out on rebuilding your kit. 
If you don't do high ISO stuff then Larssky's suggestion of the 5DS(R) is a definite option if you do a lot of cropping.


----------



## tarntyke (Dec 20, 2016)

I think you are putting too much pressure on yourself by putting a deadline of 2 days. There will be other deals. What is wrong with the results from your current system? How do you display the results? Is another camera or a lens going to improve your results? Will extra expenditure be needed (new computer hardware for larger files, processing power)? Would courses in technique or post-processing be more cost-effective? Sorry I have no answers, only a lot more questions, but once you set your priorities and goals, ask yourself a few more questions then the potential solutions will come easier to you. I do not do a lot of landscape photography but my 5dsr with my 24-70 f2.8 is very capable in that area. A wider lens would not go amiss though.


----------



## IglooEater (Dec 20, 2016)

If you actually get a 1DX II for 3700$, by all means, but it! If you end up not liking it it, you can sell it used for more than that! If end up liking it, you get an amazing camera at an amazing price. I don't see a way to lose by getting it.


----------



## hendrik-sg (Dec 20, 2016)

$3700 for a 1dxii sounds unreasonable to me.

I would sugest:

- Pay cash whan you get the camera, get a reciept for it 
- Check if this is a stolen item before you pay (have a reciept if you are accused of having stolen it)
- if it's a greay import, be aware that you will not have warranty, or not easy accessable warranty


----------



## LordofTackle (Dec 20, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> If you actually get a 1DX II for 3700$, by all means, but it! If you end up not liking it it, you can sell it used for more than that! If end up liking it, you get an amazing camera at an amazing price. I don't see a way to lose by getting it.



+1

Regarding your intended use: I don't think it will disappoint you, it's an amazing camera, and I also use, besides other stuff, for landscape, but if your work is so heavily focused on landscape you might consider other options (lighter and/or higher res).

-Sebastian


----------



## dak723 (Dec 20, 2016)

I would not even consider the Sony unless you plan to get an adapter and use your Canon lenses. The short flange distance will give you poor IQ away from the center of the frame - at least with the Sony kit lenses in my experience. The additional DR will not be noticeably different for sunsets and sunrises - again, just based on my experience. You would need far more DR than any camera gives you for those scenarios. Unless you print very large, 20 MP for landscapes is more than enough. The 6D, for example, is an excellent landscape camera. That would be my no. 1 choice.


----------



## tron (Dec 20, 2016)

hendrik-sg said:


> $3700 for a 1dxii sounds unreasonable to me.
> 
> I would sugest:
> 
> ...


Even grey imports cost more! So this is certainly suspicious...


----------



## reef58 (Dec 20, 2016)

If you truly just do landscape I am not sure the 1dxii is the right choice, but at that price I would get it anyway. I would choose the right camera regardless of brand. At most you need 2 lenses to covers most landscape shooting and don't need autofocus. Pick the sensor you want and go front there. I would go with the 5dsr personally for a landscape rig.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Dec 20, 2016)

Unless you're chasing resolution, sure, the 1Dx2 is likely a fine landscape camera, and it doubles as probably the best action camera available. Win win.



hendrik-sg said:


> $3700 for a 1dxii sounds unreasonable to me.



3700 indeed sounds unreasonable. I paid nearly that for a lightly used 1Dx not long ago.



dak723 said:


> I would not even consider the Sony unless you plan to get an adapter and use your Canon lenses. The short flange distance will give you poor IQ away from the center of the frame - at least with the Sony kit lenses in my experience.



I think you're conflating the flange distance with the lenses. Perhaps the kit lenses aren't great, but I don't notice significant problems away from center with the native lenses I use (batis 25mm and 85mm).


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi Hendrik. Uxr51. 
If it is a dealer I would suggest not paying cash, my understanding is that purchasing with a credit card would offer you far more protection, if it was not completely legitimate you may have a route that would get your money back. 
Of course the "if it looks too good to be true" reasoning should ring alarm bells, I have no idea how much of a saving $3700 would be on retail. 
I think tarntyke may have given you the most relevant response so far. 

Good luck. 

Cheers, Graham. 



hendrik-sg said:


> $3700 for a 1dxii sounds unreasonable to me.
> 
> I would sugest:
> 
> ...


----------



## unfocused (Dec 20, 2016)

tron said:


> hendrik-sg said:
> 
> 
> > $3700 for a 1dxii sounds unreasonable to me.
> ...



Very suspicious. That's less than a Canon refurbished Mark I 1DX. Unless it's a Mark I and not a Mark II, I'd be very cautious.



hendrik-sg said:


> I would sugest:
> 
> - Pay cash whan you get the camera, get a reciept for it
> - Check if this is a stolen item before you pay (have a reciept if you are accused of having stolen it)...



Sorry, but I think that's very bad advice. Walking into a transaction with that much cash on hand is dangerous. 

If it's stolen, a receipt isn't going to do you any good. The legitimate owner gets the camera back and you have to try to get your money back from a thief, who will have already spent it on drugs. Plus, given how badly this smells, I'm not sure how much sympathy or cooperation you will receive from the police if it is stolen property.


----------



## tron (Dec 20, 2016)

I wonder if there is there a publicly available database for stolen gear...


----------



## uxr51 (Dec 20, 2016)

tarntyke said:


> I think you are putting too much pressure on yourself by putting a deadline of 2 days. There will be other deals. What is wrong with the results from your current system? How do you display the results? Is another camera or a lens going to improve your results? Will extra expenditure be needed (new computer hardware for larger files, processing power)? Would courses in technique or post-processing be more cost-effective? Sorry I have no answers, only a lot more questions, but once you set your priorities and goals, ask yourself a few more questions then the potential solutions will come easier to you. I do not do a lot of landscape photography but my 5dsr with my 24-70 f2.8 is very capable in that area. A wider lens would not go amiss though.



I don't think there will be another deal like this. Currently using 8 year old 5D MKII and initially was looking for better DR, shadow and resolution. Also good 4K video. 
Computer is not a problem, CPU 5960X OC to 4.3Ghz, 5K 10 bit monitor, top of the line HW, etc. Wide Lens already have the 20mm F1.4 Sigma Art. 

IF there was an updated 5DSRII it would be a no brainer.


----------



## uxr51 (Dec 20, 2016)

For those telling me to be careful, I appreciate it, but its 100% safe. You would be amazed what currency fluctuation does to prices and what eager sales managers do to increase sales at the end of the year: they have to reach the sales target. 

It's definitely not stolen. It's official sales channel but not in the US. Currently 2pcs left in stock.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Dec 20, 2016)

uxr51 said:


> For those telling me to be careful, I appreciate it, but its 100% safe. You would be amazed what currency fluctuation does to prices and what eager sales managers do to increase sales at the end of the year: they have to reach the sales target.
> 
> It's definitely not stolen. It's official sales channel but not in the US. Currently 2pcs left in stock.



Can you share the link? I'd buy the other!


----------



## tron (Dec 20, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> uxr51 said:
> 
> 
> > For those telling me to be careful, I appreciate it, but its 100% safe. You would be amazed what currency fluctuation does to prices and what eager sales managers do to increase sales at the end of the year: they have to reach the sales target.
> ...


Yes please  Although if outside EU I am not really interested...


----------



## Fatalv (Dec 20, 2016)

tron said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > uxr51 said:
> ...



+1

At $3700 it would be a no brainer for me.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 20, 2016)

I got a very good deal through a reputable Canadian dealer, converted to USD, $5500. The price quoted is low enough that I'd practically stake my life on it being illegitimate at some level. If not it's a no brainer to buy it.

Jack


----------



## uxr51 (Dec 23, 2016)

Update: So I bought the 1DX II, it already shipped and I should get it tomorrow. I'll keep it while the 5DSR II is released or if sony comes out with a worthy pro camera(The A9 suposedly)

I got the last one on inventory, the sales rep told me they have been sitting on the warehouse since march when it was released. 
For those asking, the store is directly with Canon Mexico, they have 30% off with the code MESCANON in every canon product bought on their online store until Dec 31. They only ship within Mexico.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 23, 2016)

uxr51 said:


> Update: So I bought the 1DX II, it already shipped and I should get it tomorrow. I'll keep it while the 5DSR II is released or if sony comes out with a worthy pro camera(The A9 suposedly)
> 
> I got the last one on inventory, the sales rep told me they have been sitting on the warehouse since march when it was released.
> For those asking, the store is directly with Canon Mexico, they have 30% off with the code MESCANON in every canon product bought on their online store until Dec 31. They only ship within Mexico.



No doubt that is a great deal. I can't imagine being disappointed but I'm not serious landscape.

Jack


----------



## tarntyke (Dec 23, 2016)

Congratulations. A stunning camera at a stunning price. Some months ago you expressed concern about the quality of 4k video on the cameras you were considering. You've got the best of the bunch but some threads on his site are still critical of it. Please post some examples of your work with both your old and new equipment. In your original post you said how currency fluctuations can lead to bargains. Here in the UK the opposite is true. Some lenses have increased by £2000 in a year. The best deal I can get on a 1dx2 is 10% off (c£4400). One is grey market, the other used. Luckily I am happy wih my current equipment so greedy Canon will not get any of my money for a very long time, if ever.


----------



## Rejay14 (Dec 29, 2016)

Camera Canada has them for $6,800 CDN for CPS members..just sayin'


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 3, 2017)

I recently did a Canon CPS workshop and David Noton was the "Professional Ambassador" photographer present, he is a landscape specialist. He has a 1DX MKII and a 5DSr and I asked him what was the split in usage roughly and he said 60% 5DSr and 40% 1DX MKII and the main reason was the additional resolution. In low light however he uses the 1DX MKII and for astro photography.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 8, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> If you don't do high ISO stuff then Larssky's suggestion of the 5DS(R) is a definite option if you do a lot of cropping.


Its only <ISO200 that the 5DIV has 1/2 stop better DR than the 5DS/R. After that the 5DS/R has a slight edge.


----------



## IglooEater (Jan 8, 2017)

This does give us an idea of what Canon Mexico's (or Canada or US or any other for that matter) markup is like... i guess they have to on specialty items like that.


----------

